# Health news 27th January 2011



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

*Obese man to keep eating for weight loss operation*
A 20-stone man has pledged to keep eating with the aim of putting on more weight after the NHS informed him he was not fat enough to qualify for weight loss surgery. Darin McCloud hoped to have a gastric bypass on the NHS but was told he did not fit the criteria for the operation. The 45-year-old, from Portsmouth, has now decided to adopt a diet geared towards gaining more weight, to tip him over 21 stone and meet the requirements set by his local NHS primary care trust. Diabetes UK Clinical Advisor Cathy Moulton quoted. Cathy also quoted in Yorkshire Post.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...to-keep-eating-for-weight-loss-operation.html 

*Agony of wait for brittle bone drug*
More than 170,000 women with brittle bone disease will have to wait until their bones are almost fracturing before being treated, the Government?s drugs rationing body has confirmed. Campaigners have failed in a battle for the one in four women who cannot tolerate a cheaper drug to be offered an alternative called strontium ranelate. The issue has even ended up in a High Court case.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/225493/Agony-of-wait-for-brittle-bone-drug

*Stop, rewind: the scientists slowing the ageing process*

Scientists are slowly unlocking the secrets of ageing, and some suggest treatments may soon be at hand to slow or even reverse the ageing process. But what can science really achieve, and what are the dangers of meddling with our biological clocks? Could such treatments induce cancers in humans, for example, and what about the world's burgeoning population and the West's "pension time bomb"?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12207953

*Insomnia damages relationships, according to study*

Lack of sleep needs to be treated as a major health issue, according to a report published by the Mental Health Foundation. The Great British Sleep Report suggests a link between insomnia and poor relationships, low energy levels and an inability to concentrate. Poor sleep has already been linked to depression, immune deficiency and heart disease.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12287535

*Children in care far from home 'at risk'*

Charities are warning that thousands of children placed in care far from home are more vulnerable to criminality, drug abuse and sexual exploitation. A third of the 64,000 children in local authority care in England and Wales live outside their local area.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12294733


----------

